# Old tool



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was going through some stuff that has been packed up since Ike today. I found one of my turning tools that I had forgot about. It is rusty as all get out. I cleaned it up and tried to use it. Ok it is a carbide tipped tool. had a little 3/8 inch round carbide disk on the end of it. I sanded it down and put a piece of wood on the lathe between centers. I was really surprised that thing cut that wood like butter. I can't remember what the name of it is. I am thinking like Duel Eliminator or something like that.

I will post pictures when I get it cleaned up a little more.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here are the pictures. This is after I cleaned it up. It has some pits in it too. I got to get that little set screw out to change the tip out. Its ok right now but will have to come out sometime.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

soak the tip with PB Blaster


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

dang, looked like a really good tool


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> soak the tip with PB Blaster


Its soaking in it now.

Bill it still cuts great. Does end grain just great.

I am also soaking a Stronghold Talon chuck( $300 ea) that I need to change the insert out so it will fit my new lathe. Dang insert was $30 + shipping.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I don't know about "duel" - but eliminator is right.

I found several places on the web to buy it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

The cutting head on this thing is small but it will take some wood away in a hurry. And on plastic it will make a streamer that will go over the top of your head. LOL

It cuts the wood. Very easy learning process. I haven't had a snag yet. Faster is better too.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I ordered the carbide insert for this tool. I ordered 2 of them. The package came in today. It only had one in it. I called Craft supplies USA and talked to a very nice young lady. I told her the problem and she put the other one in the mail today. Told me she was really sorry about it. Great company to buy from.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Looks like that Hammer could use a little soaking in somthn....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> Looks like that Hammer could use a little soaking in somthn....


LOL...EVERYTHING down there on the island is 'rusty', Bill....including the 'Man In Charge".....:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mr Bill that hammer looks a lot better in person. Its not rust on it. It has hammered a lot of nails over its lifetime.

I put one of the new tips on this tool. MAN WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!!!!!!

This thing really cuts now.
Got to make a new handle for it though. This one is a little loose and may have some rot in it.


----------

